# £56 Return



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

Dover Calais - Booked to-day for November via SeaFrance website - 6.8 meters - 2 adults - out at 4:30 pm on a Saturday, back at 11.15 am on a Sunday. Other times maybe more expensive


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Wow, sounds good to me... just wish we were in a position to book!! Planning on November too but awaiting date to move house first and it all depends on that!! Will be checking out Sea France tho'!! :lol:


----------

